# Detailing Photography



## DanPonjican (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd love some C&C on these shots and any others on my Auto Detailing Blog.  We are really trying to capture the surface finish (defects prior to correcting them as well).


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 22, 2008)

Images are OK, however; there needs to be more detail in the image to show the damage to the paint. Then it needs to be highlighted. An easy way to fix both those issues is to 1. shoot closer to the surface of the paint to capture orange peal, chips, scratches and streaks. 2. In PS add a bit more contrast to high lite the defects
3. Shoot off center to the flood lites to take out the glare. 4. Use a grease pencil to draw around the areas on the paint to bring the viewers eye to the problem area. 

Always remember to remove all the cluter from around the car to avoid a bad reflection in the image


----------



## Shibby! (Jul 22, 2008)

motorshooter said:


> Images are OK, however; there needs to be more detail in the image to show the damage to the paint. Then it needs to be highlighted. An easy way to fix both those issues is to 1. shoot closer to the surface of the paint to capture orange peal, chips, scratches and streaks. 2. In PS add a bit more contrast to high lite the defects
> 3. Shoot off center to the flood lites to take out the glare. 4. Use a grease pencil to draw around the areas on the paint to bring the viewers eye to the problem area.
> 
> Always remember to remove all the cluter from around the car to avoid a bad reflection in the image


 
Good points. I'd also suggest better lights if you can. Try flashes for their whiter light.

One last mentioning, you didn't really "compare" the before and after. Make it your goal to show the same picture, begining and end result like picture 2 and 3. This way the viewer has something to compare to and shown a difference.  Final pictures outside with light overcast, and tree's overhanging is a great way to finish it off too (much like you had done)


You won't happen to tell me what product you use? =) I'd like to give my motorcycle a good once over! PM me if you like. I'm thinking of Zaino (sp?)


----------



## DanPonjican (Jul 22, 2008)

Shibby! said:


> You won't happen to tell me what product you use? =) I'd like to give my motorcycle a good once over! PM me if you like. I'm thinking of Zaino (sp?)


Thanks for all the input.  I used SYSTEM ONE X3 polish and pad combo from the Pro Kit and then Natty's Blue Paste Wax.  Both absolutely amazing products.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jul 24, 2008)

whos M3 is that? that car is pure sex.  Is it boosted?  More pics of the car!!!


----------



## DanPonjican (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a client of mine.  I detailed it for him in prep for the Hot Import Nights Car Show he entered it in to.  He ended up taking 1st in one category and runner up in two other categories.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw an oil cooler... is that thing turbo charged?


----------



## DanPonjican (Jul 25, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> I saw an oil cooler... is that thing turbo charged?


Supercharged actually.  But yes, oil cooler and air to air intercooler helps push this car to over 400HP.

More details on the supercharger installation:
http://forums.carolinaeuros.com/index.php?showtopic=3794&hl=Uber+M3+superchager


----------

